# Pub non-alcoholic drinks options?



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm off to the pub sometime next week to meet an old friend. We used to be booze buddies, but as you may know I am now off the booze. My problem is that, after a lifetime of beer or spirits, I'm usually at a loss at what to have in a pub that isn't diet coke (and running the risk with that that it might be full-fat) 

Any suggestions please?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2016)

When it's my turn to drive, I usually drink tomato juice, or slimline tonic (because it comes in a bottle, you can check it really is slimline, though watch out for Fever Tree Light, which is what I sometimes get offered, which has quite a surprising amount of carbs in the form of fructose in it)


----------



## Copepod (Apr 6, 2016)

Lime and soda. Lowish sugar, not sugar free. Personally, I drink diet coke in a pub when driving, and have never been caught out, even from draught. But chosing a drink that comes in a bottle or can is pretty much fool proof.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 6, 2016)

This is a subject that drives me nuts! Why don't pubs stock low sugar versions of drinks...lemonade, orange, ginger ale etc. It's so cheap even if they just keep the litre bottles in. My local stocks them for me now on request because I'm sick of looking at Diet Coke.

Even when I was in hospital, the trolley that came round couldn't supply a single low sugar/sugar free drink (except Coke of course...oh goody! )


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2016)

A problem I have with Diet Coke is that it's OK at lunchtime, but the caffeine in it keeps me awake if I have it too late at night. ( I do seem particularly sensitive to caffeine, I even have to drink decaf tea in the evenings)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 6, 2016)

Most pubs do hot drinks now.  I will often have a coffee as this lasts longer than a cold soft drink whilst the pint suppers are still quaffing.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a sparkling water gal with ice and a slice of lime or lemon if lime is too exotic for them.  Diet Coke tastes too sweet for me most of the time.  Lots of bars in Manchester serve iced tea now (must be a trend) so I often have iced tea if in Manchester, and a number serve the alcohol free larger and wine but I have no idea how much carb is in that stuff. If desperate or feeling risqué I got for orange juice and fizzy water, then ask for a long hiball glass and mix about a bit of juice with sparkling water or I have coffee.  I sometime ask for iced coffee which perplexes then until I say just put a shot of espresso over ice and fill it with cold water, sparkling or still will do.  It's rather nice!


----------



## Amigo (Apr 6, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I'm a sparkling water gal with ice and a slice of lime or lemon if lime is too exotic for them.  Diet Coke tastes too sweet for me most of the time.  Lots of bars in Manchester serve iced tea now (must be a trend) so I often have iced tea if in Manchester, and a number serve the alcohol free larger and wine but I have no idea how much carb is in that stuff. If desperate or feeling risqué I got for orange juice and fizzy water, then ask for a long hiball glass and mix about a bit of juice with sparkling water or I have coffee.  I sometime ask for iced coffee which perplexes then until I say just put a shot of espresso over ice and fill it with cold water, sparkling or still will do.  It's rather nice!



Sounds nice but a bit exotic for some the pubs I go to kooky  a lager and lime is a cocktail in most of them. An iced coffee or tea request would give them a laugh though...


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 6, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Sounds nice but a bit exotic for some the pubs I go to kooky  a lager and lime is a cocktail in most of them. An iced coffee or tea request would give them a laugh though...


I have been known to vault over the bar and show them how to make a sparkling espresso...causes a stir most of the time but hey I like to make my presence known


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 6, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I have been known to vault over the bar and show them how to make a sparkling espresso...*causes a stir* most of the time but hey I like to make my presence known



Just a guess as I don't frequent Manchester bars but after vaulting over wouldn't they be more likely shaken, not stirred?


----------



## GregP (Apr 6, 2016)

I tend to go for soda water with lime (a wedge of, rather than sweet cordial)


----------



## Annette (Apr 7, 2016)

Soda water for me as well - then you KNOW its not the sugar variety being passed off as the sugar free.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2016)

I've got the same problem. Tonic water is dreadful and I hate cola. They're the only things I've been offered. That includes in the big city.


----------

